# smtp woes

## Lazarus18

OK, so I never bothered to install anything to handle e-mail. Now I have dead.letter hanging around everywhere, and annoying SMTP (25) blah blah I couldn't find anything to send mail on you twit error messages everywhere. So I decide to do something about this. First I try to emerge postfix, but that won't work because for some reason openssl borks on the ebuild. Grrr. So I install qmail and run the little configure script and it seems to work. I then emerge pine (because I like pine dangit) and it seems to actually run. I can send a message to the other user account and it knows who I'm speaking of, and seems to send a message. 

But it never shows up anywhere. Did I miss something in the configuration of all this? It's not too important as far as daily e-mail goes, but I would like to be able to receive system e-mails (screwed up sudo attempts,etc). Also, down the line I was thinking of doing some trickery with my wife's e-mail. She currently pop3s it from a computer at school, which is not secure at all. I was thinking I could use rsync to transfer her /var/spool/mail/username file to the local machine every hour or so, and that way she could read it securely, and send mail out through AT&T's SMTP server. But that won't work if I can't even read mail created locally, nevermind the tomfoolery I have in mind.

TIA.

----------

## lx

I use postfix, I had trouble with cyrus-sasl or something, you should ebuild this one seperatly and it works, why I don't even want to now. With postfix you can do mailq too check if the mail is still queued, had some troubles needed to add dns too resolv.conf. deliveres local mail like a charm. Don't you have a logfile which states what the problem is. I use procmail to filter and deliver too local addresses. Maybe you can pinpoint the problem more accuratly, problem with pine or mta. 

Hope you fix it, lX

----------

